# Baltimore bottle show



## lil digger

Who is all going to the Baltimore show ?? I'll be wearing a light blue seitz shirt with three bottles in the corner..


----------



## Topusmc

A bright Tye-Dye shirt with a Old Rusty Wallace Cap!


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Who is all going to the Baltimore show


 
 When exactly was the earth's destruction supposed to happen in 2012? 
 I'll base my answer on that information...


----------



## lil digger

Ha well for one we all know iit's not gonna happen and it is supposed to happen on dec 21....hell of a Christmas present ay?? Lol


----------



## epackage

I might go but it's a hike for a guy who collects local bottles from North Jersey...[:-]


----------



## baltbottles

Its hard to believe the Baltimore show is less then two months away.... It seems like I just set up at it a few months ago lol. Time really flys....

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is all going to the Baltimore show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When exactly was the earth's destruction supposed to happen in 2012?
> I'll base my answer on that information...
Click to expand...

 
 I think on the day of the show


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I will be wearing a red Nikon [] Camera


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I might go but it's a hike for a guy who collects local bottles from North Jersey...[:-]


 
 Sell some of those locals for gas.[] It would be cool if you could make it


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I might go but it's a hike for a guy who collects local bottles from North Jersey...[:-]


 
 I know I am going with Tom, maybe you can make him bring you too... Threaten to bop him... [8D]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I might go but it's a hike for a guy who collects local bottles from North Jersey...[:-]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am going with Tom, maybe you can make him bring you too... Threaten to bop him... [8D]
Click to expand...

 I don't need to do that to Tom, I just don't imagine alot of stuff for me....


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I might go but it's a hike for a guy who collects local bottles from North Jersey...[:-]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am going with Tom, maybe you can make him bring you too... Threaten to bop him... [8D]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to do that to Tom, I just don't imagine alot of stuff for me....
Click to expand...

 
 I rarely buy anything when I go to the Balto show. Its just a fun time. Food ,fun,bottles and people. its like a glass carnival.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

I'd say there is a good chance of finding bottles from anywhere at the Baltimore show. There are dealers from everywhere. Its definately not just a local selection.

 Rick is usually the only person who doesnt buy a bottle. He just comes for the food[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I'd say there is a good chance of finding bottles from anywhere at the Baltimore show. There are dealers from everywhere. Its definately not just a local selection.
> 
> Rick is usually the only person who doesnt buy a bottle. He just comes for the food[]


 
 I bought one last year,remember that little pontiled "soldier" cologne? 
  I didn't eat last year it was either a hot dog or a bottle,the dogs  cost about 30 bucks a piece.[:-]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

oh ya I remember that bottle...didnt i see you putting mustard and onions on it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> oh ya I remember that bottle...didnt i see you putting mustard and onions on it?


 
 Yeah I ate the pontil first[]


----------



## stanleyva2009

Went two years ago and found it to be interesting and for a newer collector a bit overwhelming.  Hoping to go this year and find some Shenandoah Valley bottles to bring back home.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> for a newer collector a bit overwhelming


 
 its pretty overwhelming for most collectors[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I get the 1000 mile bottle stare----------->


----------



## slag pile digger

~OVERWHELMING~   was an understatement for me last year. It took me 5 hours to browse all the tables once. I went for a second pass and gave up.. I was seeing double!!!


----------



## Wheelah23

Overwhelming's the best word for it. The quantity and quality of glass there is unsurpassed. 

 Jim, I wouldn't worry about finding Paterson stuff there. I found a few locals, and more than likely you will too! I remember some Paterson stuff there last time. If we both end up going, it might be good to communicate via cell phones if we find a bottle the other might want. Maybe even walkie talkies... I can picture it now.

 "I've acquired the target and I'm heading for the drop zone. Go .5 klicks South from the entrance, and I'll be at your 3 o'clock. Over and out."


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Overwhelming's the best word for it. The quantity and quality of glass there is unsurpassed.
> 
> Jim, I wouldn't worry about finding Paterson stuff there. I found a few locals, and more than likely you will too! I remember some Paterson stuff there last time. If we both end up going, it might be good to communicate via cell phones if we find a bottle the other might want. Maybe even walkie talkies... I can picture it now.
> 
> "I've acquired the target and I'm heading for the drop zone. Go .5 klicks South from the entrance, and I'll be at your 3 o'clock. Over and out."


 [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## pharmboy

Ill be there. Got a table as well. Hope to meet all you bloggers. I allways have a nice selection of colored druggist bottles for sale. Also anything ive dug in the last few months.


----------



## bottlekid76

Would love to make that show sometime. Would be a long way from home, but you never know when or where some early St. Louis stuff could show up. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Penn Digger

I am planning to go and look forward to meeting a few of the good folks on this forum.

 PD


----------



## Diggin4Togas

YES, I WILL BE THERE!  Always looking forward to talking with everyone, and of course buying some TOGAS. See eveyone there, Randy


----------



## imukdiver

I will be there. Bring your Lancaster bottles !!


----------



## THE BADGER

I WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE WITH SICK RICK,WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE ANOTHER GROUP PHOTO OF THE ABN'ERS THAT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.  BADGER


----------



## cacarpetbagger

I am also looking forward to the Baltimore show.  Lot's of glass and a chance to meet some fellow diggers and collectors.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> I WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE WITH SICK RICK,WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE ANOTHER GROUP PHOTO OF THE ABN'ERS THAT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.  BADGER


 
 I want an ABN picture to materialize. We didn't even try to do a NJB group picture.


----------



## creeper71

2 MORE WEEKS!!! Then I'll see you all there!!!!!!! will kinda suck that Digger won't be there..I usually went to his table first...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I won't kinda suck,it will suck that guy will be missed


----------



## RICKJJ59W

This time we will get every member together!


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This time we will get every member together!


 How will you know who's who with hundreds of people there???


----------



## Wheelah23

Nametags! [8D]


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nametags! [8D]


 you mean online nicknames Wheelah?


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nametags! [8D]
> 
> 
> 
> you mean online nicknames Wheelah?
Click to expand...

 
 Nametags with out usernames on them, yes...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This time we will get every member together!
> 
> 
> 
> How will you know who's who with hundreds of people there???
Click to expand...

 I'll be easy to pick out, I'll be the Good Looking Sum'bitch from Jersey !!!!


----------



## div2roty

> I'll be easy to pick out, I'll be the Good Looking Sum'bitch from Jersey !!!!


 

 HAHA!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This time we will get every member together!
> 
> 
> 
> How will you know who's who with hundreds of people there???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be easy to pick out, I'll be the Good Looking Sum'bitch from Jersey !!!!
Click to expand...

 
 They got good looking people. In  Jersey?
 [8D]


----------



## redbeardrelics

Here are the details, for those who have never been, or have forgotten.


----------



## RedGinger

That's a cool Morgan and Millard bottle on the flyer.  I remember going to that restaurant when I was little.  Good memories.  I wonder if anyone on here has one?


----------



## Topusmc

I think "Beer goggles" are required before anyone for Jersey looks good...


----------



## div2roty

No beer goggles required for these NJ's girls.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Marisa_Petroro_2009.jpg

 and 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katrina_Bowden


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> I think "Beer goggles" are required before anyone for Jersey looks good...


 but, but, but James, I'm purty...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

Lots of Jersey chicks L@@K just fine, but then then, when they start talking.. ugghhh [&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  redbeardrelics
> 
> Here are the details, for those who have never been, or have forgotten.


 

 I haven't forgotten


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> YES, I WILL BE THERE!  Always looking forward to talking with everyone, and of course buying some TOGAS. See eveyone there, Randy


----------



## PrivyCheese

WHy dont everyone here who will be at the show have a spot where we can" touch base"  at. How about to the right of the appraisal table near the doors. I am usaually lurking around there. Most of the time it is the only place where you have open space and it isnt Butt's to Nut's.
 SO for all the forum members who would like to....that will give us a point of reference. Every year I hear about people who go to the show and I miss them. Hmmm maybe that was intentional...LOL


----------



## Wheelah23

Sounds good to me! What time? How's about noon, that way most people are already there? We need a group picture fo sho...


----------



## cyberdigger

There should probably be 2 group shots, one around 11am and one around 2pm.. do they have a PA system there? Maybe we could borrow the mike a couple times..


----------



## epackage

The FEDS won't allow me to be photographed.


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> The FEDS won't allow me to be photographed.


 What does FED EX have to do with it?..lol j/k


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> WHy dont everyone here who will be at the show have a spot where we can" touch base"  at. How about to the right of the appraisal table near the doors. I am usaually lurking around there. Most of the time it is the only place where you have open space and it isnt Butt's to Nut's.
> SO for all the forum members who would like to....that will give us a point of reference. Every year I hear about people who go to the show and I miss them. Hmmm maybe that was intentional...LOL


 isn't there a set of doors to the right of the appraisal table?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> WHy dont everyone here who will be at the show have a spot where we can" touch base"  at. How about to the right of the appraisal table near the doors. I am usaually lurking around there. Most of the time it is the only place where you have open space and it isnt Butt's to Nut's.
> SO for all the forum members who would like to....that will give us a point of reference. Every year I hear about people who go to the show and I miss them. Hmmm maybe that was intentional...LOL


 

 We need to get a picture with "everyone" in it this time they rushed last year and missed some me and Dave included [8D] 
   John you have pull,get that mic and announce it.  ----
 "Listen up ABN people bla bla bla"


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> The FEDS won't allow me to be photographed.


 

 Mayor Tom has the same problem[8D] but he has another thing coming being around me and my trusty Nikon


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There should probably be 2 group shots, one around 11am and one around 2pm.. do they have a PA system there? Maybe we could borrow the mike a couple times..


 
 Are you going Chuck??
  The picture was my idea last time and  I didn't even get in it lol Dan  jumped the gun in a panic []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> The FEDS won't allow me to be photographed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Tom has the same problem[8D] but he has another thing coming being around me and my trusty Nikon
Click to expand...

 I'd have to confiscate your Memory Card ....[]


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There should probably be 2 group shots, one around 11am and one around 2pm.. do they have a PA system there? Maybe we could borrow the mike a couple times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going Chuck??
> The picture was my idea last time and  I didn't even get in it lol Dan  jumped the gun in a panic []
Click to expand...

 
 Yes, Ricky, I am going.. it is time for me to confront my demons.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There should probably be 2 group shots, one around 11am and one around 2pm.. do they have a PA system there? Maybe we could borrow the mike a couple times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going Chuck??
> The picture was my idea last time and  I didn't even get in it lol Dan  jumped the gun in a panic []
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ricky, I am going.. it is time for me to confront my demons.. []
Click to expand...

 

 Wow  you better do it now that you announced it to our small  little world. No deaths in the family,no my house burnt down or I have a un known illness you better be there[]


 Don't forget Chucky boy you can't BAN anyone at the show!!  so be prepared hahah[8D][8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

Don't worry, I will get there if I have to tell Gov Christie to borrow me a helicopter.. I just hope you're not taken aback by my complacency and mellowness in person.. I'm actually kind of boring, really..  anyway you'll see.. all of ya..  []


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Don't worry, I will get there if I have to tell Gov Christie to borrow me a helicopter.. I just hope you're not taken aback by my complacency and mellowness in person.. I'm actually kind of boring, really..  anyway you'll see.. all of ya..  []


 If the Gov.Christie tell you NO for the Helicopter whatever you DO NOT call him a RETARD.. (  for those who don't know the joke being it is illegal to call someone retarded in NJ)


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Don't worry, I will get there if I have to tell Gov Christie to borrow me a helicopter.. I just hope you're not taken aback by my complacency and mellowness in person.. I'm actually kind of boring, really..  anyway you'll see.. all of ya..  []


 
 ahh im the same way don't worry about it


----------



## PrivyCheese

Absolutely, I will have me or someone else get on the PA system and have some kind of announcement at 11 and 1. The meeting place will be near the apraisal table. We def. need to get a group shot.


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> The FEDS won't allow me to be photographed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Tom has the same problem[8D] but he has another thing coming being around me and my trusty Nikon
Click to expand...

 

 Ohhhh, I'm scared.  Maybe we can take some pictures with that infamous guy whose name is on the poster.  You get a picture with him and I'll submit to a picture with you.   LOL   See you there.

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> ( for those who don't know the joke being it is illegal to call someone retarded in NJ)


 
 Really?? wtf? Now what are we supposed to call NJ people[][][]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for those who don't know the joke being it is illegal to call someone retarded in NJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? wtf? Now what are we supposed to call NJ people[][][]
Click to expand...

 Matt for THE WIN !!![]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

honestly I find NJ to be a fascinating place.  It has stranger laws and customs than some foreign countries I have visited.
 I've only been there about a half dozen times but I have some good stories just from those visits. 
 I should have taken pictures..but it might have risked my life in several cases.


----------



## epackage

Sounds like you may have visited Newark, Trenton, Camden or Paterson...


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Any ABN divers going to Baltimore?  I would be interested in meeting and swapping stories.


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for those who don't know the joke being it is illegal to call someone retarded in NJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? wtf? Now what are we supposed to call NJ people[][][]
Click to expand...

 here Matt .. http://digitaljournal.com/article/296278


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> here Matt .. http://digitaljournal.com/article/296278


 Creeper he'll be one angry Governor if they ever ban the word DOUGHNUT....LOL


----------



## AntiqueMeds

beeezaro.
 My first experience in NJ was driving through the meadowlands (swamplands??) in a hurricane rainstorm and almost drowned in a flooded underpass.[]  They dont warn you its 1000 feet below sea level there.  
 Last time I was there we stopped at the shopping mall to eat lunch for 30 minutes. Came out and someone had sideswiped the whole side of my buddies car and drove off.


----------



## cyberdigger

Jeez Matt, you have all the fun.. I lived here all my life and never had the pleasure of enjoying either of those antics.. or did I ?? can't recall..


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> here Matt .. http://digitaljournal.com/article/296278
> 
> 
> 
> Creeper he'll be one angry Governor if they ever ban the word DOUGHNUT....LOL
Click to expand...

laughed so hard I couldn't type..Good One Epack


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Here is a good NJ story 4 ya---


 NJ   huh?  We used to travel to Trenton on Saturday nights once in a while back in the day. Back when only a â€œfewâ€ people carried guns.

   One Friday night(late) we were all drinking and my one buddy who worked at pizza Hut had an idea,â€ I have the key to the hut, lets go make some pizzasâ€  he was the ASS-istant manager  but at the time he just wanted to Party!! Azz!! He forgot he even had a job I think.  So with out further hesitation we all piled into Pizza Hut with no lights on of course. (Flash lights)

 The first pizza maker was my brother Steve (god rest his soul) He came out with a 10 pound pie I forget what was on it but it was not good, I do remember that. Then Tony made a pizza so hot (spicy) it burnt the nose hairs out. Then there was the fight, with the brass knuckles and the beer spilling and the cops shining their lights through the windows of the dark store while we were on the floor.

 Then--- we decided to go to Trenton NJ. I took off of work that day and got fired because of it, but it was well worth it! DUH
    There were 4 of us Steve Tony Nick-T and me. We drove down in a piece of crap Mercury all of us were toasted â€˜some more then othersâ€ Tony wanted to stop and get more beer, so we pulled over at a classy joint on the main drag. When the car stopped my brother and Tony were both passed out in the back seat. So Nick & I went to the bar, when we got back they both were gone! We were looking all over, they were no where to be found. Then we saw an open door lined up right with the open door of the car. Since we were all drunk I thought â€œhey lets go see if they went in thereâ€ not caring whose house it was. When I got to the top of the steps I saw a big room with pictures of black people on the walls. Who the hells house is this??? I thought maybe Steve & Tony knew them but nooo chance; they just walked into a strange black personâ€™s house in Trenton NJ and fell a sleep on the couch!!! There were items all over the table that told us to get out quick! We were lucky no one was home or I may have not been writing this tonight. 

  Sooooo we get the boys up and head back down the steps, put them back in the car and just as we were ready to drive off,â€ who got the beer??â€ Dam! We left the six house!  I said I will go get more MY self stay here. I went in the bar and proceeded to drink a mug. I was a thought less person back then lol. When I finely got the 2 six packs I headed out, what I saw when I looked out that door was terror, I saw 3 cop cars and a tow truck. Someone must have seen us all go in the house. Every one got arrested and the car got towed! I went back in the bar and had another mug.

 I was left in Trenton still drunk with no idea how to get home, and I only had 4 bucks on me. So what was the next step? To walk around lovely Trenton and find a different bar so I can buy a quart of Bud. Quarts were only a buck back then lol

 So I go in this bar and start talking to people. It was bad bad neighborhood but at the time I didnâ€™t care. When I came out of the bar a guy comes up to and says, â€œyo gimmie a smokeâ€ when I reached in my pocket I got hit in the face with what I thought was fire! He sprayed me in the eyes with mace! The quart slid from my hands what felt like slow motion and shattered on the sidewalk. I started to run but I couldnâ€™t see at all, I dodged cars and people to get away and I did. 
 I got to a gas station. and came up on a big guy with his back turned to me I grabbed him and said â€œyou got to help me man!â€ he turned around and looked at and said. â€œWhat the helll are you doing in this part of town??!â€ what he meant was, I was white. He then proceeded to call the cops to get me a police escort out of that part of town. I was a lucky sonofagun. When the cops got there they said the same thing the gas station attendant said, and drove me to the outskirts of town. I was still lost but it could have been worse ïŠ  I started to thumb it, the was the second form of transportation, back then it was safe to thumb it hahah I got picked up by this hot looking girl in a corvette. She didnâ€™t take me all the way home but ---the rest of the story is a little boring. 

 I am glad I only collect old empty bottles these days.  25 years sober! Wow look what Iâ€™m missing!  ïŠ

 Thatâ€™s my NJ Story (the short version)


----------



## Wheelah23

Brought a tear to my eye, Ricky... [&:]

 Sorry you had to go through all that, and sorry that's your only Joisey experience... We ain't all bad... [:-] 

 Sober 16 years, and proud of it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Brought a tear to my eye, Ricky... [&:]
> 
> Sorry you had to go through all that, and sorry that's your only Joisey experience... We ain't all bad... [:-]
> 
> Sober 16 years, and proud of it!


 

 That's not my only one,its the only one I could put on here [8D]

 Good keep it that way your not missin anything


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> I got picked up by this hot looking girl in a corvette.


 
 You had me until that part[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

does anyone have a dealer table map for the Baltimore show?
 if not can people post what table they are at. I always miss people so I have to plan ahead.


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> does anyone have a dealer table map for the Baltimore show?
> if not can people post what table they are at. I always miss people so I have to plan ahead.


 I'm curious of who took over Digger Odell's table an what they will be selling.. Anyone know?


----------



## wedigforyou

Hi, if anyone from the Lehigh Valley is looking to share a ride (and expenses) on Sun. to the show I know a nice gentleman who would like to share the ride. Post here or inbox me for info. Thanks. Ann


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> does anyone have a dealer table map for the Baltimore show?
> if not can people post what table they are at. I always miss people so I have to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious of who took over Digger Odell's table an what they will be selling.. Anyone know?
Click to expand...

 I know Glass Works is selling some of his stuff in their auction now, I have no clue to who will be there on his behalf if at all...


----------



## bostaurus

Y'all think of me when you are at the show...I'll be moping about the house, feeling sorry for myself.
 Well, at least next year I will be close enough to go to the Jackson, MS show[]


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> does anyone have a dealer table map for the Baltimore show?
> if not can people post what table they are at. I always miss people so I have to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious of who took over Digger Odell's table an what they will be selling.. Anyone know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Glass Works is selling some of his stuff in their auction now, I have no clue to who will be there on his behalf if at all...
Click to expand...

 Sorry just want to make sure I am understanding what your saying... Digger's family is selling some of his bottles thru Glass works?


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Sorry just want to make sure I am understanding what your saying... Digger's family is selling some of his bottles thru Glass works?


 
 Glass Works has been selling them. They sold a bunch on ebay already and some in previous GW auctions.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> Sorry just want to make sure I am understanding what your saying... Digger's family is selling some of his bottles thru Glass works?


 Yes, they have 43 of his in this months auction alone...Here's the link...

 http://www.absenteeauctions.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> Sorry just want to make sure I am understanding what your saying... Digger's family is selling some of his bottles thru Glass works?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have 43 of his in this months auction alone...Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.absenteeauctions.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI
Click to expand...

DO YOU KNOW WHICH PAGES ARE DIGGER'S?


----------



## epackage

Just type in ODELL in the search box Rob...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> does anyone have a dealer table map for the Baltimore show?
> if not can people post what table they are at. I always miss people so I have to plan ahead.


 

 I WILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU [:-]


----------



## madpaddla

Im coming with a few friends from CT.  Interested in colored squats.  Cant wait to see you guys in B'More.  Need me to bring anything......prob cash huh  lol

 See you guys there.


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> Sorry just want to make sure I am understanding what your saying... Digger's family is selling some of his bottles thru Glass works?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have 43 of his in this months auction alone...Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.absenteeauctions.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI
Click to expand...

 

 Jim,

 There are 43 bottles that come up with search, but they are not all from Digger's collection.  There are a few from his collection.  The rest show up with the search because the description includes a reference to what page of his book they can be found.

 PD


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> There are 43 bottles that come up with search, but they are not all from Digger's collection.  There are a few from his collection.  The rest show up with the search because the description includes a reference to what page of his book they can be found.
> 
> PD


 Thanx Tom, I was just trying to pass on the info..[]


----------



## epackage

There are "24" examples from John's collection...Keifer Sutherland might be the seller....LOL[8D]


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> There are 43 bottles that come up with search, but they are not all from Digger's collection.  There are a few from his collection.  The rest show up with the search because the description includes a reference to what page of his book they can be found.
> 
> PD
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Tom, I was just trying to pass on the info..[]
Click to expand...

 


 No disrespect intended Jim.  Just wanted to make sure some unsuspecting person didn't....

 See you at the show Sunday!


 PD


----------



## jerry2143

Just leaving for the Baltimore Bottle Show. I will be at table l-13(I hope its lucky #13)!!! I will have a lot of POISON bottles if anyone is interested. If you come by the table stop and say hello!!! See you later.


----------



## PrivyCheese

Ahhhhhh the excitement is mounting.....soon itt will be the super bowl of the Bottle world.....the Daytona of Baltimore. And to think it is all three minutes from my house!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Im coming with a few friends from CT.  Interested in colored squats.  Cant wait to see you guys in B'More.  Need me to bring anything......prob cash huh  lol
> 
> See you guys there.


 

 Bring a recording of glass braking that's always fun [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us

If I got to the point of setting up a table at any show, I would invest in rubber mats for both sides of the table... Would be a break free zone..

 Good luck to all who are going.  Have a safe trip up and back.  Hope to hear about it come next week.


----------



## edndlm

I'll be setting up at N-14 and N-15 with Jim Jack . I moved from usual spot at M-4 , so I could get 2 tables . We'll be bringing lots of bottles , stoneware , etc.. Please stop by & say hello . Ed Nikles ( edndlm & pikewaynepabottles )


----------



## div2roty

This is me, I'll be looking for some advertising, cheap bottles for the store, and maybe something nice for myself.


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> If I got to the point of setting up a table at any show, I would invest in rubber mats for both sides of the table... Would be a break free zone..
> 
> Good luck to all who are going.  Have a safe trip up and back.  Hope to hear about it come next week.


 " Hope to hear about it come next week."  Shoot You'll hear about it come sunday night...lol


----------



## lil digger

well c you all there leaving now..see you all tomrrow


----------



## madpaddla

We are heading out shortly.  Gonna be in Balitmore tonight.  Email or OM with your phone numbers and maybe we can meet up tonight for some beers.

 Has there been any mention of a ABN get together.  Lets say 10 am?  Would be nice to get a pic of all of us.

 See you guys there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> well c you all there leaving now..see you all tomrrow


 

 Leaving now? How long does it take you to get there 2 days??[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> We are heading out shortly.  Gonna be in Balitmore tonight.  Email or OM with your phone numbers and maybe we can meet up tonight for some beers.
> 
> Has there been any mention of a ABN get together.  Lets say 10 am?  Would be nice to get a pic of all of us.
> 
> See you guys there.


 

 Yeah John T talked about  meeting by the Appraisal table by the side doors. Its on this thread somewhere.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Penn Digger is en-route now....just talked to him on the phone a bit earlier...Wish I was able to tag along this year...I'll be joining him at the Rochester show anyhow.... Have fun everyone...Hope to see some good pics of everyone and their finds.


----------



## lil digger

Ha no Rick , we are going to gettysburg for the day


----------



## epackage

Turns out I won't be going, Charlie might not be able to make it and Connor got another ride so I think I'll be passing. Have a good show folks...


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Turns out I won't be going, Charlie might not be able to make it and Connor got another ride so I think I'll be passing. Have a good show folks...


 Well that kinda sucks.. I will be up your way in about 3 weeks.. I'll be in Rahway.. I usually go to the meadowlands flea market on saturday morning...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Turns out I won't be going, Charlie might not be able to make it and Connor got another ride so I think I'll be passing. Have a good show folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that kinda sucks.. I will be up your way in about 3 weeks.. I'll be in Rahway.. I usually go to the meadowlands flea market on saturday morning...
Click to expand...

 Anything old at the Flea there, it's about 10 minutes from me..


----------



## Alaska

I'll be wearing a white Richmond bottle club tshirt, with a pretty lady on my arm. I don't have a table but I'll have some things on phil or Chris's table.


----------



## RedGinger

Gotta make the best of it.  It wouldn't feel right going back home and not eating some crabcakes or getting to visit some of my old places anyway.  Jim and Charlie, there's some cool places to go in NJ.  If I were you, I'd be out beach combing or metal detecting.  With these storms we've had, it's a great time to be out looking.  

 I hope everyone has a great time at the show.  If anyone sees a Dr. Kopp's Sample Baby's Friend and it's not expensive, would you let me know?  Thanks.


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Turns out I won't be going, Charlie might not be able to make it and Connor got another ride so I think I'll be passing. Have a good show folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that kinda sucks.. I will be up your way in about 3 weeks.. I'll be in Rahway.. I usually go to the meadowlands flea market on saturday morning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything old at the Flea there, it's about 10 minutes from me..
Click to expand...

 Yeah that is where that patterson bottle was at I emailed you about a few months ago..That I didn't buy it cause I wasn't sure of the price for it..I don't remember the name on it but it was a soda or beer.. sometime when I GO THERE THE FLEA IS GOOD OTHER TIMES IT JUST IS A WASTE OF GAS..LOL


----------



## epackage

I'll have to check it out since it's right down the highway. I always thought it was newer stuff....


----------



## creeper71

I don't know if the dealer that chased me down last year to see if I had my KC-4 Sharpe&Dohme Bottle with me to sell reads these post but If you do I am bring it tommrrow... If you can post on here before 7pm that would be cool so I know your table number... after 7 I probly won't have internet staying at a friends house tonight so we can leave early in the morning...


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'll have to check it out since it's right down the highway. I always thought it was newer stuff....


 First time I was there I thought the same thing I was pissed...lol the old stuff is in the back part!


----------



## PA Will

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

The Badger is coming over at 6 am we are ready to Roll down the bottle highway []


----------



## bottlekid76

Have a great time guys, take lots of pics and hope you make some nice finds!

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23

All ready... The camera isn't in the shot though.


----------



## David Fertig

Looks like Josh (my middle boy) and I will be making it down. 

 Look for an 8 year old with a twinkle in his eye.

 I'll have a work shirt on with my name on it.

 I won't bother getting there for the opening, but probably by 8:30-9:00

 See you there.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> All ready... The camera isn't in the shot though.


 I see no newspaper or bubble wrap just in case you need it...where's the cash ??


----------



## bostaurus

Take Lots of Pictures Please....


----------



## Wheelah23

I'm sure Rick will have the picture front covered, but I'll take plenty too.

 Jim, that stuff is soon to be packed... And the cash is going in my pocket! [8D]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> All ready...


 Sooooooooooooooo this part of your post is all lies TOUGH GUY??  [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us

I hope everyone made it to the show alright.  Many had to travel through the rough weather we have had the last 2 days.  Even though Balt itself wasn't hit that hard, the trip north was not pleasant.  Safe travels everyone.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Penn Digger made it okay.....He stayed over w/ John,....says it's a great show, but prices are all over the place....I got to say hello to Matt (Guntherhess) while talking to Tom,..LoL, made me feel not so bad about missing the show.... They're doing a group ABN picture soon,...Can't wait to see what everyone comes home with! []


----------



## ajohn

What a cool thread!! Can't wait to see some pics.Safe travels everyone.


----------



## PA Will

Good time! Got 3 nice Carlisle bottles and a funny little Cooperstown hutch with "Y.N." in the tombstone slug. My sis is getting that for a gift. Good to see ya Dave. I hear they called the pic announcement after I left. Oh well
  : (


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Penn Digger made it okay.....He stayed over w/ John,....says it's a great show, but prices are all over the place....I got to say hello to Matt (Guntherhess) while talking to Tom,..LoL, made me feel not so bad about missing the show.... They're doing a group ABN picture soon,...Can't wait to see what everyone comes home with! []


 I waited til around 1:30 an didn't hear no announce ment about a group photo


----------



## Wheelah23

Yeah, the announcement wasn't till later... But at least I finally got to meet Rick, Badger, and a bunch of others! I'll put up some pictures soon enough.


----------



## Wheelah23

Goin' 80 on the Delaware Memorial Bridge


----------



## Wheelah23

I was so dazzled I forgot to take pictures of most of the tables... But here's John Pastor's preview of the upcoming auction. One bottle looks familiar... []


----------



## Wheelah23

I'm sure there's better pictures than mine, but here's a group shot... That Rickster's a trickster! [:-]


----------



## Wheelah23

Other folks were taking pictures in front of my mom... [&:] I won't try to identify everyone, so I'll let you guys do that!

 You may notice somebody's blurred out... Who is it? That's classified information.


----------



## Wheelah23

I loved this, I wish I could've bought it... A "vintage" (hate that word, oh the irony!) bottle digging board game! Imagine some grizzled bottle diggers sitting around and playing a board game... []


----------



## Wheelah23

There's little mini antique bottles for pieces! "MADE IN TAIWAN" on the bottom.


----------



## Wheelah23

Some very funny things to spin and land on... Some things haven't changed very much.


----------



## PA Will

I had a chuckle over that boardgame. We should upgrade and make a wii game for digging virtual privies!


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  PA Will
> 
> Good time! Got 3 nice Carlisle bottles and a funny little Cooperstown hutch with "Y.N." in the tombstone slug. My sis is getting that for a gift. Good to see ya Dave. I hear they called the pic announcement after I left. Oh well
> : (


 
 I almost bought that YN Cooperstown.  Glad you got it.  Maybe there were 2, but I doubt it.

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Penn Digger made it okay.....He stayed over w/ John,....says it's a great show, but prices are all over the place....I got to say hello to Matt (Guntherhess) while talking to Tom,..LoL, made me feel not so bad about missing the show.... They're doing a group ABN picture soon,...Can't wait to see what everyone comes home with! []
> 
> 
> 
> I waited til around 1:30 an didn't hear no announce ment about a group photo
Click to expand...

 

 The picture was around 1:00.  It was announced on the PA system twice.  I was in the picture and on the road by 1:14PM.  Maybe you were in the restroom?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW

I'm laughing but not really....[] You gotta be kidding ! ??     Conner,...How did Tom persuade you to black out his pic....  <shaking my head, but laughing too>     It figures...I thought I was going to get to see him in the group shot.


----------



## JOETHECROW

P.S. Glad to see such a showing of members, that all made it to Baltimore...Can anyone put forum names with the faces?


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I loved this, I wish I could've bought it... A "vintage" (hate that word, oh the irony!) bottle digging board game! Imagine some grizzled bottle diggers sitting around and playing a board game... []


 

 This item is pretty cool,...I wonder if it sold?


----------



## PrivyCheese

I really enjoyed meeting everyone, had a great time with Penn Digger ( Tom)  Badger (Dave) and of course Rick. The show was incredible. A large contingent of the ABN was present and acounted for. Maybe those who could not attend will make it next year. I think I am going to try and organize a get-together next year.....Pizza party or something. We not only have the worlds best bottle show but also the worlds best pizza...LOL 

    The pictures were great, a good representation of the show. Of course Ricks pictures will have shall we say a little different slant on things.....lol. Tom ( Penn Digger) really enjoyed our time spent....thanks for dinner!

   For those of you who havnt....you should really take a few minutes and chat with Matt ( GuntherHess ) A really intellegent, intresting guy. 
 I am proud to call him a friend. Really good dude.

   As Past President and current member of the Baltimore Bottle club I want to thank all of you who attended the show this year. We fell a tad short of breaking our attendence record. That record was set many years ago, given the state of the economy and the bottle hobby I think these results are a sign that all things are well in the hobby. This year there was a level of intrest and electricity not seen in atleast the last five years or so. Thank you all.


----------



## Penn Digger

This was my first time at the Baltimore Show.  Nearly half the drive of some of the other shows I have gone to.  Wish I hadn't taken so long to go.  Very nice show, nice people, some good deals to be had despite some of the museum prices, good food...Plan to go every year from now on if able.

 Thanks to PrivyCheese for your time and hospitality.  What a great guy you are.  It was very nice to meet so many other folks from the forum as well.

 PD


----------



## old.s.bottles

Who decided to take the group pic at one? We left at twelve[] It's alright tho, I prolly wasn't looking my best after a night of partying and getting up at 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Who decided to take the group pic at one? We left at twelve[] It's alright tho, I prolly wasn't looking my best after a night of partying and getting up at 6:30 in the morning.


 

 Ahhhh hellll you would have blended right in man[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thats not the "whole group pic" anyway some were cut out and im looking a Connors head [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I'm laughing but not really....[] You gotta be kidding ! ??     Conner,...How did Tom persuade you to black out his pic....  <shaking my head, but laughing too>     It figures...I thought I was going to get to see him in the group shot.


 

 The master of escape is not fast enough to get out of the way with me on the button[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger

Great pictures folks... I was in line at 7:30 am and left at 12:15... sorry I missed the photo, I did see old s. bottles, pike wayne bottles, rick, badger. wheelah, pharmboy, gunther hess. Wish I could of met more...Next year... Michael


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> P.S. Glad to see such a showing of members, that all made it to Baltimore...Can anyone put forum names with the faces?


 
 (Randy Hammond - Diggin4Togas) Front row, far right - kneeling
 (Todd Caigle - Pharmboy)  Back Row,last on right
 (Mark Peters - bottlenut) Second row, last on right


----------



## waskey

Im standing on the left side of Connor in the picture.


----------



## edndlm

I'm behind Pharmboy with just 1/2 my head showing . It was a fun show again . Ed


----------



## epackage

You UGLY SOB's needed me there to pretty that pic up, Yikes !!![8D]


----------



## madpaddla

Had a great time there.  Meet a lot of nice folks.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Ben,...Did any of the Yuengling make it home with you guys...[]


----------



## madpaddla

Yeah we got 7 cases.  Drank most of one first night then out to the bar (Loafers)  Brought 6 cases home


----------



## slag pile digger

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Im standing on the left side of Connor in the picture.


 
 After looking at the pics, I was eating at the table right across from you , wish I knew who you  were, I would of said HEY!!!  Michael


----------



## RICKJJ59W

We met a lot of people but we missed a lot to. Which one are you Madpa? Like I said everyone should have stuck around a little longer after the pic. Whaskey  I didn't talk to you did I? Im gettin old i forget lol


----------



## madpaddla

Rick I was there just not in the photo.  Us CT boys had to jet around 12 noon.  Didnt get home till closer to 7pm  but loved the show.  Anders said he saw you and chatted for a bit.  

 Just an idea but many there can be a corner labelled ABN.  Then any member can go over there and find someone from the forum.  Or people can plan on meeting there.  

 Sorry I missed ya Rick.


----------



## bostaurus

You needed a few of the female members in that picture to smooth out the rough edges.


----------



## old.s.bottles

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Anders said he saw you and chatted for a bit.


 
 Nah I just saw him, I didn't want to be on video lol


----------



## cowseatmaize

Jumping in late but I was wondering if anyone met an Italian fellow named Joseph. Last year I had email conversation with a guy on the British site that said he may come abroad for the Baltimore show.
 I've lost the email.


----------

